# chosing Equities



## Italy 2 (Jan 21, 2012)

I hold the following equities and all have lost money for me the past year. I understand I can change within each equity fund with no penalty, some have very high mers, that I am looking to avoid. I believe I have lost alot of money in past years due to my ignorance, I am hoping to be able to tell my advisor what I want, not her tell me the equities that make her the most in commisions and fees. I hold the following:
Dynamic Power Global Navigator Cl-DSC : mer 4.07%
Dynamic stategic Yield Fd-DSC: mer 2.21%
Man AHL Alpha Cl A-DSC: mer 2.23%
Sentry Divers TTL Rtn Fd-DSC: mer 2.28%

I have been told that Dyn Power Global Nav is very high risk/high return, this is my highest mer at 4.07%. I am thinking of exchanging both my Dynamics for Dynamic Dividend Series A-mer 1.58%. I have been told that Dynamic Power Global Growth is also good, but again a high mer of 3.81%.

I have no idea what to change in the other equities, all their products seem to have close to the same mers


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

These sound like great investments, making over 4.07% risk free return for Dynamic. Heck, they don't even need to chip in any capital. I would love to get involved with Dynamic, as a shareholder that is.

PS: I know what you mean about high MER's. My portfolio's MER is at 0.22% right now. It's a bit high for my taste, so my new year resolution is to knock that down to 0.19% or 0.18%. Life is tough. Also my return on investments for the last 2 years is at about 8%.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Italy 2 said:


> Dynamic Power Global Navigator Cl-DSC : mer 4.07%


Wow, I nearly did a spit take over that one. Is that a new record?



> I have no idea what to change in the other equities, all their products seem to have close to the same mers


While I'm not familiar with Dynamic in particular, it is very common for all the products at a company to have similar (high) MERs. If you want to move to a low-cost investment you will need to switch companies, either to a discount broker for ETFs, to ING Direct for their Streetwise funds, or to TDMF/TD Waterhouse for their e-series funds.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

_Dynamic Power Global Navigator Cl-DSC : mer 4.07%_
Holy Cow Batman! My sources tell me this is a high-risk global equity fund.

_Dynamic stategic Yield Fd-DSC: mer 2.21%_
A Global Neutral Balanced Fund (52% equity) (you don't have enough global equity in the Navigator fund?)

_Man AHL Alpha Cl A-DSC: mer 2.23%_

I'm not quite sure what this is legally. As near as I can make out, it is a *futures trading company*. No fixed asset allocation. Not listed on any stock exchange; not a listed mutual fund. Sold through Scotia Managed Companies.

_Sentry Divers TTL Rtn Fd-DSC: mer 2.28%_

A Canadian Focused Equity Fund (16% bonds, 46% stock; *30% cash*) It has outperformed many of its competitors lately by the interesting strategy of "disinvesting", ie. selling your investments and holding cash. There are other funds that do this, but it means you are letting them decide for you if you want to remain invested. And if 54% is in bonds and cash, is it still a "CDN Focused Equity" Fund? 

I note all your funds are DSC. Time to move your money elsewhere if that is an option.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

You would be wise to learn a bit about DIY investing or at least consider ETF's. Sorry to hear you have done so poorly but it is a typical mistake for a newbie. Take control of your future and toss those funds. They are outrageously expensive.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

Potato said:


> Wow, I nearly did a spit take over that one. *Is that a new record?*


Nope!
I think I hold the record on here for the highest MER known to man.
strangely, the fund has been one of my best performers.
check it out...also a Dynamic Fund...4.78% MER

http://funds.dynamic.ca/fundprofile.aspx?f=H63K&lang=EN


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

That one's a little tricky to compare to any other benchmark or index. It's ~50% precious metals, 25% energy, 25% other mining & minerals.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

> Dynamic Power Global Navigator Cl-DSC : *mer 4.07%*


hahahahahahha


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Italy2 - you have to get rid of this adviser. Her advice is based on enriching herself - not you. You need advice on the best way to minimize the impact of getting out of these deferred service charges. Depending on the amount involved it may be worth paying a "fee-based" financial planner for advice. If it is a relatively small amount, I would consider taking the hit and just have it transferred to a bank and place the proceeds into fixed-income products until you learn a little more about investing. (They will take care of all the paper work.) 

However, don't let other members make you feel foolish. You are not the first investor to get roped into high mutual fund fees. You are taking the first steps by asking advice. Good for you!


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Be your own financial advisor.
Find answers to fill in your knowledge gaps.
Evolve a long-term investment strategy the compensates for your personal actions/reactions to the emotions of fear and greed.
Track your progress and tweak as needed.

Good luck.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Front Street Capital Special Opps mer 5.4 and a 20% performance bonus.

They are off a little but still up 100+ %.

I'm very happy to own this fund and their growth fund.

Dig a little deeper on your funds before mer scares you.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ or if you don't want to dig a little deeper, just stick to a couch potato portfolio,it is easier to manage, and easy on mer's. 

The upside and downside, is that your returns will basically mirror the indexes.


----------

